# PandP pics lighter side of things lol lol



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

View attachment 1452575
and t
View attachment 1452575
hen theres this a good time had by all now thats a tournament..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

how do you get more than one pic on this friggin thing...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

prize lot


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

don`t pee in the pool lol lol had to disinfect it whe I took it down lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

top score cash class danny dodge nice trophy and 500 dollars ..good job dan


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

top trad shooter Joe Florent and his trophy and 150 dollars cash as well.. see what you guys missed ....better book next year ..... now lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Well guys will try to do video soon and post.... as well as update web site with link and all the pics ..... and don`t ask for single pics ... there was a article in the Perth courier news paper the week after with some pics if you can search out their site and thanks again to all it was a hoot and a back breaker....I actually lost 10 lbs in one week setting up .. thanks all figure hospital will get another 2 k or so


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

who knows these guys lol whos their buddy between them lol lol


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

And you expect OAA funding, too?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stash ....no just beer money lol lol ...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pics Ted and again.....one of the best and most enjoyable shoots of the year.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

wheres the rest of the photos:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

don`t just look at the pics .... read what I typed...lol lol I knew that first pic would do it...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

will this do dave...lol lol it wasn`t that good a shot dave lol lol you are sick man...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nice photos Ted.lollol


----------



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dave the smallest for shoulder size, but he needs a bigger pants next year:wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

And people wonder why they don't want compounds in the Olympics...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Stash said:


> And people wonder why they don't want compounds in the Olympics...


i can see it now camo shorts and tank tops for team Canada!!:lol3:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

for the women's team yes...only if they want too...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

It's no wonder Dave is a staff shooter for Doinker.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:banplease I think Dave did some movies AKA "Dave Jeremy"


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

"you guys are so Hot"


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I guess I have to get one of those things to carry my water bottle...the front pocket ain't cutting it.

My wife says i'm not funny


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for explaining that.. lol lol


----------

